# Position of baby at 16 wks?



## lisa9999

Hi all
Just a quick question

Had my 16 wk appt last night. She had me on the table to listen to bubs and at first she got the doppler right down in my pelvis - she couldnt find the hb, so I was quietly panicking like mad while she was trying! :cry:

So then she changed her mind about where bubs was, held the doppler right over my belly button and there he was!! It was really loud and it was the first time I'd heard it, it made me fill up:cloud9:.

He was moving around a lot but was always very high up, a lot higher up than I though he would be? I mentioned it and she just said its fine.

Has any one else had this? I'm sure I've seen posts when ladies have said it would be around 20 wks when the uterus is that high up?


----------



## Emx

I had my 16 week appointment last week (although was 17 weeks) and baby was in the same place - up by my belly button but to the right hand side... my midwife showed me what she was feeling and there was a definite hardness where baby was! I was suprised it was high too but she said its fine - since then Ive noticed the 'lump' is lower down again... All normal I think and just baby taking advantage of the room it has at the moment x


----------



## Helabela

baby will move all the time as theres still lots of space, i feel lumps by my belly button one minute and kicks really low down the next!!


----------



## bexie1985

with my 16 week appointment she was looking high for HB but i said to her she's never find it there,lol, i know babys nearly always low, even today when i checked his heart beat it was low? i think there is stil abit of movement room in there so i suspect they wriggle alot. got my 22weeks app next week so i'll be interested to see where he is laying. xx


----------



## lanaross

my girlie girl is all over the place, no set position!!


----------



## EternalRose

WOW thats interesting, my baby is right on my bikini line ..I wonder if the baby will move by 16 weeks..xx


----------



## saffy1978

When I listen with doppler.. I've noticed I've had to move it further and further up over the last couple of weeks. Now I find him/her just below my belly button. :)


----------



## Embovstar

I *feel* harder around the belly button area than I did a few weeks ago, so will post back on Monday and let you know where our bean is..

It's so exciting :D

Nicola xx


----------



## Tesharika

The exact same thing happened to me, the doctor couldn't find the heartbeat until he went up by my bellybutton...


----------



## Seity

My baby is always hanging out down by my pelvis. Silly boy just seems to like it down there.


----------



## graciebaby

I had my 15 week appt today and they had trouble finding the heartbeat. Nearly sent me for a scan and then found it right near my belly button to the left, they had to press quite hard as baby was really tucked in tight. Quite scary. My uterus is high too. Not sure y tho. 

Glad all was well with you!


----------



## littledemonme

I had my 16 week today and midwife started low and central, tried left, then tried right, then tried far right by my hip and there bubs was. At my nuchal they told me my baby was stamping on my cervix and so I know what that feels like so I know it's low but the midwife says bubs is definitely tucked totally in my right side. Odd but nothing to worry about apparently!
Is this a symptom of a boy or girl????? Not that I'm desperate to know or anything!!!


----------

